# Need help in tourist visa for parents : 600



## bang2012 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi All

Please help me in filing a tourist visa for my parents . Visa 600 . I need info on steps and docs required . I know I can obtain this from immi website but I couldnt figure out from where to start and what all will be required to apply from India .

My parents are in India.


Thanks
Bang2012


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Bang2012, 

are you aiming for the "Tourist" stream or "Sponsored family" stream? The easiest way to figure out what you need is to download the paper forms for the relevant stream (tourist application OR sponsor and family forms). The forms have excellent explanations and are very detailed. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## kevti85 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi,

I went through Immigration website but couldnt find the info.
My husband is PR & we are planning to get my MOM In law on Visitor Visa (subclass 600) in September this year which means we will apply in July/Aug.

Now...
We are also planning to get my Mom in Jan 2015 on Visitor Visa for 6 months (Subclass 600) & will apply in Sep/Oct. 
Can my husband sponsor both? I am not PR yet so we cant sponsor one each.

When i talk about sponsor i dont mean Sponsored Family where i have to pay the bond cos we dont have $15000 yet. I only mean to writing that invitation letter saying we take full responsibilty of the person coming & the purpose of visit etc etc

So can my husband write both invitation letters as we will apply for both only 1 month apart maybe.

Kind Regards,
Kevti


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Kevti, 

*Tourist Stream*
If both your mom and mother-in-law apply in the "Tourist Stream" of the subclass 600 visa, that might be possible. Read the information in Form 1419 for all the details. However, the case officer (CO) may ask you to provide a bond even if they apply in the tourist stream. To quote: 



> You may be asked by the department to support your application with an eligible sponsor and *payment of a bond* as part of the assessment process.


Their stays are not overlapping, right? How long is your mother-in-law staying? If she complies with her visa conditions and returns home before you apply for your mom's visa, you shouldn't have a problem. If they are processed in parallel it depends on the CO. 

*Family Sponsored Stream* 
In the "Family sponsored" stream you usually can only sponsor one "family unit" (e.g. mom and dad OR mother-in-law and father-in-law). To quote from the 1149 application form: 



> If you have already provided a sponsorship for another visitor, you normally need to wait until their visa ceases to be in effect before you can be eligible to provide another sponsorship.





> If you have previously sponsored a visitor as a sponsored visitor, and *your visitor did not abide by the conditions* of their visa, you will be *ineligible to sponsor another visitor* in the same visa class for *5 years*.


You cannot choose the period that will be granted (3, 6 or 12 months), so don't set your heart on a 6-month stay for your mom because she may only get three. However, once a visitor has shown that they follow the visa rules and return home as asked your chances are much improved to get longer stays in subsequent applications.


----------



## kevti85 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the prompt response, Espresso

My Mom in law will visit in Sept so i will apply in July/Aug, and my mother will visit in Jan'15 so i will apply in Sep/Oct. So when i apply for my mother, my Mom in Law will already be here in Australia as she will return India in Nov. That is where my concern lies...Cos when i will apply for my mother, my Mom would not have left & want to know if my Mom in Law's presence here will affect my Mothers application since my husband will be inviting.

I also wanted to confirm that i have read correctly - If i want to invite someone, i need to be a resident for a minimum of 2 years & not be a "Permanent resident" for 2 years. Correct me, if i am wrong....


Thanks for this info 

_
You cannot choose the period that will be granted (3, 6 or 12 months), so don't set your heart on a 6-month stay for your mom because she may only get three. 

However, once a visitor has shown that they follow the visa rules and return home as asked your chances are much improved to get longer stays in subsequent applications.[/QUOTE]_

Ohh! I dint know that.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

How long are the 600 visas issued for usually ? 
Also, does anyone know what are the rules around meeting health requirements ?
Do visitors on 600 need to arrive within a year of their medical tests ? 
Assuming a 600 visa is issued for a couple of years - how does the health requirement work then ? Get a medical exam every time before departing for AU ? Has any forum member had success with the 600 visa category for their parents ?

*Edit* : Just found this from the link Monika provided : 
Visa validity
This visa generally allows stays of 3 or 6 months in Australia, 
although a stay of up to 12 months can be granted. However, 
the visa period is determined on a case by case basis and may 
be less than the period you requested. A stay beyond 12 months 
is ONLY granted where ‘exceptional circumstances exist’.
A visa may be granted for a single entry or multiple entries 
within a specified period. Generally, this visa allows people to 
enter Australia within 12 months from the date of grant.

This talks about the period of staying in Au and not necessarily the duration of the visa issued. I think to understand this better, I want to draw a parallel to the way B1/B2 visas work in the US. Where in for visitors the visa typically is valid for 10 years and their length of stay is decided at the port of entry - usually 6 months.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi happybuddha,

We got visas for my parents and my in-laws recently. We mentioned that its for Christmas holidays, so everyone got a 3 months visa. No one was asked for any health exam (all <75 years). There is no condition like entering Australia within a year of medical as this visa is issued for a specific period and you have to travel during that.



happybuddha said:


> Has any forum member had success with the 600 visa category for their parents ?


----------



## Ravi 12 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Mates,
I am planning to apply for sponsorvisa(600) to my in laws as my wife is pregnent she need their help. Can we lodge the application in India with both forms 1149 and 1148 with all documents?
And what is the processing time?
please help... Thank you.


----------



## rohitbehl (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,

I want my parents should come to Australia on Family Sponsored Tourist VISA Sub class 600. Do I need to apply separately for my Father and Mother?

There is a question in the form 1418 to declare the family members above and under 18 years who are travelling with you. So, I thought to ask you that can we apply my father's application and we will list my mother's name in the same application?

Waiting for your reply.

Thanks,

Rohit


----------



## ashwinbittu (Oct 6, 2012)

Guys,

I have a very specific doubt, my mother in law is here in Australia on Visitor visa - Subclass 600 and she got it for an year, these are her Visa details from Vevo:

Visa description : VISITOR
Visa class / subclass : FA / 600
Visa applicant : Primary
Visa grant date : 27 March 2014
Visa expiry date : 03 April 2015
Location : Onshore
Visa status : In Effect
Entries allowed : Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after 27 September 2015
Period of stay : 12 months

My doubt is does she have to travel out and in of Australia every 3 months till she completes 12 months OR she can stay in Australia for 12 month one stretch without traveling in and out. Is there any rule like no matter how long you have got the Visa you have to go out of Australia every 3 months and come back? I have been trying to get this cleared out from immigration department but no help. 

Could anyone of you kindly help me on this.

Thanks,

Ashwin


----------



## ashwinbittu (Oct 6, 2012)

Guys,

I would really appreciate if anyone could advise me with my post.


Thanks,

Ashwin


----------



## rahulchodha (May 7, 2014)

*Regarding tourist visa type for Parents*

Hi All,
I along with my wife and kid are australian PR but presently in India.
My wife wishes to travel with daughter and her mother first.

Can you please guide :
1. which visa category shall be apply - tourist or family sponsor to get maximum stay period
2. Is PCC and medical required for my mother in law for this application as well?
3. Do we need to show any funds in Australian Bank Account

regards,
rahul


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

My father is above 75 years old, what medical tests are required for visitor visa 600 ? Is it just x-ray or do they do more tests?

He is only travelling for 4 weeks, does he still need to go for medicals?


----------



## rohan123 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hello*

Hi there,

DId you get 12 months 600 visa for parent for the first time?

Also was there a bond



ashwinbittu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a very specific doubt, my mother in law is here in Australia on Visitor visa - Subclass 600 and she got it for an year, these are her Visa details from Vevo:
> 
> ...


----------



## danhkhan (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I need information regarding tourist visa subclass 600.

I have got PR Visa for myself and my wife and 3 years old daughter.

This situation arouse when our grants came one month before the birth of our 2nd Baby.

He couldn't be included in our PR application.

We want to travel to Australia asap. So I was eyeing on getting Tourist Visa for my son and then apply for onshore visa subclass 802 during his stay in Australia.

What I need to know is Health Insurance Cover is required for child of months Age?


----------



## UU! (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi,

I hope your are doing well. I need your advise on following related to my parents visit visa. Me and my family (wife and 2 kids) are PR holder and came to AU on 29th Jan 2015. My younger son needs to go under a plastic surgical procedure and recovery time is around two months, so we need my parents to be here to support us during these 2 months morally and helping with elder son care.

Following are my concerns, and I will be obliged if you can share you expert opinion on these:

1. Do I need to purchase their health insurance before I apply for the visa and submit it with online application?


2. In the online app, there are couple of question regarding how you will finance your stay in Australia.

"Give details of how the stay in Australia will be funded."
&
"What funds will the applicant have available to support their stay in Australia?"


They will stay with me obviously, and my mum and I have a joint account in Pakistan they will bring along money (like 10 USD) from this account to be on safe side if required. Please advise the best possible answers for fund related questions considering the above mentioned situation..

BR


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

UU! said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope your are doing well. I need your advise on following related to my parents visit visa. Me and my family (wife and 2 kids) are PR holder and came to AU on 29th Jan 2015. My younger son needs to go under a plastic surgical procedure and recovery time is around two months, so we need my parents to be here to support us during these 2 months morally and helping with elder son care.
> 
> ...


Hi UU

Did you get 600 visa for your mother?
What is the procedure and conditions to apply. I have recently got PR but not yet validated, can I apply under Family Sponsored Stream for my mother to travel with us on the visa validation visit?

Thanks


----------



## divya_ (Oct 22, 2016)

I am hoping for the same as (ref) too.. I will be travelling with my daughters to Australia first.. I would like to take my parents with me so that it would be a good moral support when I will be hunting for a job there. 

Any information will be helpful. 

Thanks,
Divya B.


----------



## Sunny_AV (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi,

I am a permanent resident of Australia. I along with my wife, came to Australia in September 2016 and for the last 2 months, I am working with an IT company as full-time employee.

I want to invite my mother and mother-in-law (on separate times) to Australia to meet us and for sight seeing. As they are coming for short duration (1.5 months each) so I am assisting them to file tourist visa from India. While filling up the form I have following doubts. I need your assistance in clearing them up:

1) Question 4: Do you intend to enter Australia on more than one occasion?

What should be the answer to this question? I am inviting my mother & mother-in-law for 1.5 months, and I do not have any immediate plans to invite them again. But yes, definitely I want their visa to be multiple entry visas so that they can visit us again. If I choose the answer to this question as 'Yes' then I do not have any specific details to provide. What should I be choosing in that case? 

2) Question 19: What is the purpose of your stay in your current location and what is
your visa status?

My Answer: I am an Indian citizen by birth and have been residing in India since my birth. I have my own home & family here in India. Currently, i am staying with my husband who is Indian government's employee.

Please suggest if this is an appropriate answer or not? Do I need to add anything else?


3) Question 29: Why do you want to visit Australia?
My answer: I want to meet my son and daughter-in-law so I am planning a trip to Australia. This will be a short visit of around 1-1.5 months, and I want to explore the beautiful places of Australia such as Sydney opera house, Harbour bridge, Blue mountains, Darling Harbour, world famous Sydney beaches, etc. 

Please suggest if this is an appropriate answer or not? Do I need to add anything else?

4) Question 40: Give details of how you will maintain yourself financially while you are
in Australia

I am planning to attach my mother's last 6 month's bank statements and FDs. Can you please suggest how much balance should be there in my mother's bank account to answer this question. Do we need to attach any other proof?

5) Question 41: Is your sponsor or someone else providing support for your visit to Australia?

Can I say that I will be sponsoring her financially, accomodation-wise and other expenditures?

If yes, what all documents do I need to attach?

Need your urgent help as I want to file their visas this week only.

Regards,
Sunny


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Sunny_AV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a permanent resident of Australia. I along with my wife, came to Australia in September 2016 and for the last 2 months, I am working with an IT company as full-time employee.
> 
> ...


Just write whatever the truth is ? 
There is no need to really search for an answer online. All required documents are there in the checklist. If any fraudulent answers are found, they may face a ban. Am not saying you are doing it, but just FYI. In my experience Australian visas are the most easiest to get.


----------



## varun gupta (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

i have few questions regarding Visitor Visa( SC 600) - tourist stream which i am applying for my in-laws. 

Both me and my wife are Australia PR holders and want my in-laws to be present in Australia by April'18 to support in Medical emergency.

Can anyone help with below queries.
1. As we are looking for long term validity Visitor Visa which requires Medical examination for applicants, We want to get medical examination done before lodging Visa applications. As per information on DIBP site we need to submit application under 'My Health Declarations'(MHD) type for the same. 

My query is whether We will be able to generate HAP id immediately after submitting 'MHD'application or this will also be processed by Case officer first and then HAP ID will be generated? 

We are having this doubt as we do not have much time for Visitor Visa submission.

2. Currently My in-laws are working in India and their first visit will be for around 2 Months duration but we are looking for long term validity Visa. 

Do we need to mention their first trip duration in invite letter.

3. Although they can show sufficient funds to support their travel and accomodation here , Will it be beneficial if we mention that their travel will be funded by us and provide our payslips and bank statements as supporting documents.

Regards
Varun


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Mates,
I want to know I want to bring my Mother in law for support my wife as she is pregnant.
So my question is
What subclass should we apply for her?
From where should application lodge like Australia or home country?
Can I apply from her or she should apply.
thanks


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Mates,
I want to know I want to bring my Mother in law for support my wife as she is pregnant.
So my question is
What subclass should we apply for her?
From where should application lodge like Australia or home country?
Can I apply from her or she should apply.
thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tahanpaa said:


> Mates,
> I want to know I want to bring my Mother in law for support my wife as she is pregnant.
> So my question is
> What subclass should we apply for her?
> ...


Are you a PR holder ?
If so since when ?

What duration visa are you looking for ?
She would apply from Bangladesh, I presume ?

Cheers


----------

